# METH INJECTION on a N/A LS2



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Is anyone using a Meth Injection set up on their N/A cars. I am curious as to how you feel about it.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have seen a few guys use their washer reservoir as a Meth. host. Not a bad idea if you can live without the squirts…


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Is anyone using a Meth Injection set up on their N/A cars. I am curious as to how you feel about it.


Did you forget about this one: http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/methanol-water-injection-17830/


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When I first seen the thread title I was thinking it was a driver MOD.  



j/k


----------

